# What is the current situation on availability of care under Fair Deal scheme?



## Sue Ellen (1 May 2013)

A relative has been admitted to hospital recently and is currently being assessed for dementia.  They have been unwell for some time now and have become aggressive recently so may well need to go into permanent care under the Fair Deal scheme.  Can anyone tell me if it is the case that there is a waiting list of 10 to 12 months for a place?

This person lives with their wife and both are in their 80s.  The wife has serious health issues also and is no longer able to care for her husband.  The 2 children are not in a position to cope with their father because of space in their homes and the aggression.  Will they find it extremely hard to get their father admitted to a nursing home under the scheme?

Have changes been made to the scheme since the last budget and these are partly responsible for the delays.


----------



## dewdrop (2 May 2013)

I think i read recently that priority was being given for a period to people in hospital.  Perhaps a call to the Association of Nursing home owners might be of help.  Hope things work out ok.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 May 2013)

Hello dewdrop,

Thank you for that advice and kind wishes.  I will pass on the information about the Association.


----------



## RPC757 (2 May 2013)

Am currently going through the process of trying to find a suitable home for my dad who is also a dementia sufferer.  His private cover in the hospital has just run out and he is now in the public section of the same hospital. Hence we are been put under a lot of pressure to find care for him.

Have visited a number of homes in my locality however one of the things I find is that they are very wary of taking in dementia sufferers as they are going to need more care.

I do anticipate finding somewhere suitable in the near future but please do bear this in mind when you look for a home.  You do need to start the process ASAP with a report from a geriatrician which you may have started already.  As my mum may also near care soon the social worker tells me it would take about 6 months to be approved from her own house.

Hope this helps.


----------



## STEINER (2 May 2013)

Sue Ellen said:


> A relative has been admitted to hospital recently and is currently being assessed for dementia.  They have been unwell for some time now and have become aggressive recently so may well need to go into permanent care under the Fair Deal scheme.  Can anyone tell me if it is the case that there is a waiting list of 10 to 12 months for a place?
> 
> This person lives with their wife and both are in their 80s.  The wife has serious health issues also and is no longer able to care for her husband.  The 2 children are not in a position to cope with their father because of space in their homes and the aggression.  Will they find it extremely hard to get their father admitted to a nursing home under the scheme?
> 
> Have changes been made to the scheme since the last budget and these are partly responsible for the delays.



A highly dependent relative of mine got a Fair Deal place in a nice nursing home last December after 8 months in hospital, but applied for FD 4 months after hospital admission.  The FD scheme has a lot of applicants, so long waiting lists are present.  An applicant has a list of preferences depending on location and quality/reputation of the home.  Homes only offer a number of beds under the FD scheme also.  It was difficult waiting for a bed ( a room), its just a waiting game, and we didn't get any offers from the list of preferences we had.  We were told the waiting period for the top preferences would be up to a year, as unfortunately a bed/room becomes available only on death or an unlikely change for a resident.  Just before Christmas a room became available in a place ( 10 -12 were available in a newly built extension).  We rushed to view and snapped up the last one!  I think we were very lucky to get it and were despairing really at the lack of suitable offers. The hospital understandably and obviously want the bed free asap, but it is important to hold your ground and not take a " lower standard type" nursing home place just for the sake of it.  When you visit homes to choose for your relative, there are ones which will stand out a mile in terms of where you would wish your relative to live. Ours was not close to family for visiting, but it was a brand new ensuite room.  The staff are really nice and everything is good with food, activities etc.  The closest family member in miles (and emotionally) visits daily.


----------



## browtal (3 May 2013)

Hi,
It is wise for families coping with an dementia sufferer to seek respite care for the person before they are suffering major symptoms. This way the prospective home will get to know the potential patient and are more likely to take them when they need full time care. 

It is not always easy to get respite from HSE, despite making the best case, but if affording it is not a major problem it is worth paying even for 1 week to establish a relationship with the N.Home.
The proximity for family and relatives to visit is very important.
Browtal


----------



## Harry31 (3 May 2013)

Sorry to be such a novice, but what do you mean "his private cover has run out?"  Does private cover have limits?


----------



## RPC757 (4 May 2013)

Am talking about his VHI cover.  Lasted for 6 months only.  Not sure if it was specific to his particular plan.  Was a real game changer in terms of pressure from the hospital once this occurred.


----------



## Harry31 (4 May 2013)

RPC757. Thanks for the info, I must check our terms & conditions!


----------



## snowyb (4 May 2013)

Hi, 

This hospital cover maximum limit of 180 days per year, applies to all plans with all health insurance providers in Ireland.  

Snowyb


----------

